# Massey Ferguson 231??



## rynegold (3 mo ago)

That's what I think I have, but the guy at the parts place disagrees. Which model is this? I've put in a photo of the ID plate but it is pretty beat up. I think what I need is a solenoid/bendix but he needs a model number.


----------



## rynegold (3 mo ago)

Sorry for reposting, but it won't let me upload a second picture or reply with one. Here is the id plate on my tractor, and a picture of what I think is the solenoid/bendix. Also I need a gasket for the fuel "silt catcher"?


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

Howdy rynegold, welcome to the tractor forum.

Can you post the serial number on the ID plate?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
Looks like a 1979 MF 245


https://www.tractordata.com/farm-tractors/000/7/6/760-massey-ferguson-245.html


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

Looks like a Delco starter. Nothing special about that solenoid. Any good parts house can match it.


----------



## rynegold (3 mo ago)

I forgot, here is a picture of the name plate.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Here's what I can read on the name plate: S/N 9A___00_91


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I got 9A 300596 or 9A 300396


----------



## jrelkhunt (8 mo ago)

rynegold said:


> That's what I think I have, but the guy at the parts place disagrees. Which model is this? I've put in a photo of the ID plate but it is pretty beat up. I think what I need is a solenoid/bendix but he needs a model number.


looks like a 135---and with power steering so it isnt that old....take the vin plate to any massey dealer and they will tell you exactly what you have and get your parts...actually you can probably read the vin just using a magnifying glass---dont try to clean it...


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

You have either a 230 or a 245 both tractor are almost identical except for the horsepower rating.
Back in 1967 Massey stated using the 9Axxxxx serial numbers. They will not tell you the model of the tractor as all tractors up to about 80 horsepower used the 9A format 80 horsepower and up used a 9B format and the 4 wheel drives used 9C.
For parts information go to www.agcopartsbooks.com You can search for parts and even print whole or part of the parts list.
to order manuals or service books or a printed parts book go to www.agcopubs.com

To find out about the models go to TractorData.com - Massey Ferguson farm tractors sorted by model you can then see the differences between the 230, 245, 231 and any other MF tractor

FYI the 230 and 245 are the only tractors that used the power steering cylinder as in your picture. They replaced the 235 of which was supposed to have a "heavy duty" steering box, and was supposed to be improved over the 135, but was worse than the 135.

The solenoid is PN 1047-083M91 or a delco #1114-458 or 1114-356


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Serial number says you have 245 Massey would not use the same serial number on different models .you have a 79 model google tractor data 245 massey ferguson .


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

if you have a Napa dealer take your starter to them .If thevstarter is not engaging. Or tries to engage then spins free, it is the starter drive. If your starter is doing nothing it or clicks silinoid. If it gets hot enough to melt wire insulation or smoke it's is brushes .Beauty of a Delco it is easy to pull apart.Easy to bench test .And thanks to internet there are videos .Warning bad starter drive gears can be a sigh of worn ring gears be sure to turn your engine over by hand and do a 360 degree inspection of the ring gear. If your guy can't get you what you need ebay can .


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Always something said:


> Serial number says you have 245 Massey would not use the same serial number on different models .you have a 79 model google tractor data 245 massey ferguson .


Sorry to dispute your theory but when Massey started using the 9Axxxxx format the serial number was not model specific. I worked at a Massey dealer for over 20 years and was told by Massey reps.
Go to www.tractordata.com and investigate. a few models and note the 9Axxxxx serial numbers Serial numbers are not the same on any tractor but they do not designate a specific model.


----------



## Always something (6 mo ago)

Is that not what I said ? That they would not use the same serial number on 2 tractors ? Guess I should have said it as you did.Thanks for making that clear .I believe I read the number right or at least close enough to find it on Tractactor data .Pretty sure the s/n is 9A300596 fuzzy on the 5 which is 8 characters .That would make it 79 model 245 .Am I right ?According to tractor data that there are 8 characters in the 9A s/ns ? On the 245 at least Without going back to tractor data I don't remember what was the highest S/N for the 245 was.So what I'M basesing my findings on is both 5 and 7 are to high to fit into the S/N sequence of the 245 .


----------



## Busted Tractor (May 22, 2018)

Yes you are right that if it is a 230 or 245 it is a 1979.
As I stated before the 230 and 245 were the only models to use that steering cylinder. The only difference between the 230 and 245 was the horsepower rating
According to your post you stated "Serial number says you have 245 Massey"
This not necessarily so, because all A line tractors no matter what model used the 9Axxxxx format they started using it back in the 100 series tractors starting in 1967.
Note the 230 serial numbers:are the same year breaks as the 245.

230 Serial NumbersLocation:Below steering wheel on instrument panel1974:9A2021901975:9A2076811976:9A2325391977:9A2540451978:9A2769351979:9A2969461980:9A3261691981:9A3393431982:9A3505841983:9A354679


----------

